# Petroleum engineering books



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (4 يناير 2008)

You can find here the most important books about petroleum engineering 




http://www.4shared.com/dir/4982354/2d785217/PETROLEUM_ENGINEERBOOKS.html


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

thankssssssss alot dear.. really u worked hard 

hard work is the key of success

wish u all best of luck


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (4 يناير 2008)

You are more that wellcome


----------

